# Dr. Francis Nigel Lee was taken to Glory



## SolaGratia (Dec 22, 2011)

A Facebook friend (Harry J. S. Ludwig) has posted the following:

A dear friend has left! 

"At 7.50 am today, Friday 23rd December, 2011, Nigel Lee was taken
peacefully to his Lord. The funeral will be at the Pinnaroo Lawn Chapel
Aspley [Queensland, Australia] on Friday morning (time yet to be
announced) 30th December, 2011. This will be followed by the Committal
at the graveside. Please uphold Dr Lee's wife Nellie and his two
daughters Johanna and Anna-Marie in your prayers."


Here is Dr. Lee website:

The Works of Rev. Prof. Dr. F.N. Lee


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr. Lee nearly became the pastor of my church in the late 1980s. Wondered what "might have been" sometimes.
I had not seen the news he had been sick; this is sad to see the generation which had influence on me passing away.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2011)

Praise the Lord for His good and faithful servants!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2011)

And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessed are the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them. Rev. 14:13.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr. F. N. Lee did minister to my family through his sermons, writings, lectures and email correspondence. 
He will be missed here, and God is praised for taking him home.

here is a listing of Audio Sermons by Dr. F. N. Lee


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2011)

He will be dearly missed. Praise be to the Lord for His faithful servant!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 23, 2011)

I should have posted the news of his illness here but I wrongly assumed somebody else must have posted it. I had seen it in the preface of a book that he had recently published on his website "Sunbeams at Sunsets (Support from Scripture for one’s latter days)." 

In addition to the issue with FPCR that Chris noted, if I'm not mistaken Dr. Morton Smith wanted to bring him in as the Professor of Systematic Theology at RTS in the 70's but there were visa problems or some other issue. 

According to the website, despite his illness, he was still churning out material within 9 days of his home going and had only been diagnosed with ALS in September. May that be an example to us all! 

I first stumbled across Dr. Lee's website in the early 2000's when looking for a Reformed response to Verduin's _Reformers and Their Stepchildren._ While I certainly had some significant disagreements with "Gen" Lee, the man was certainly irrepressible. He had a tremendous breadth of knowledge. He wrote many books (as a result receiving numerous degrees from various institutions) but he was also a frequent contributor to several Reformed Yahoo Groups and was always happy to interact with anyone. If I recall correctly Scott Bushey tried to get him to join here, but there was some reason other than theology why he didn't do it.


----------



## Webservant (Dec 23, 2011)

I knew I recognized his name. He preached at our church on March 18th, 1974.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow. Imagine RTS-Jackson with F.N.Lee, Bahnsen, and Morton Smith on faculty. The PCA may never have recovered.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2011)

As someone noted, he was diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's Disease just last September. And he died just 18 days after his 77th birthday (December 5th). He and his wife's 48th wedding anniversary was shortly after his birthday. Now, he is in glory.


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 24, 2011)

Our pastor in his sermon last week mentioned how Dr. Lee had visited the man who murdered his father and led him to saving faith in the Lord. 

A faithful servant who will be missed.


----------



## August (Dec 24, 2011)

I corresponded with Dr. Lee on several occasions,and he was a gracious, patient and knowledgeable teacher. He will be missed, and I hope that great care is taken to preserve his works.


----------

